# Painting Cast Iron Table



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm painting My Craftsmen 113 series Table Saw table everywhere that's not shiny metal, or everywhere that doesn't come in contact with wood. The wings on it are not solid pieces, they are like Cast Iron Lattice so when you look at the table top you'll see the paint from the top through the wings. It will look super nice when finished. That's not the reason I'm painting it though. The main purpose was to avoid rust. 

So here is what I've done.. 

1. Took off one wing which was completely rust covered and used a kiddy pool and Electrolysis to remove all the rust. Worked like magic. After I pulled it out I just rubbed it down with Scotch Brite pads and it looked amazing. All iron. All super clean. Zero pitting on the surface from what I can see. 

2. After it dried I wiped it down with mineral spits really good to get off anything else, and let it dry again. 

3. Painted it with Rustoleum Automotive Primer 

4. After Primer dried, I waited till next days and painted over the primer with Rustoleum Automotive Enamel. Did not use black, use a reflective color, taking someone advice on here. Not sure why, but you guys have not steered me wrong. 

5. Now, before I remove the tape and Polish and wax the surface, DO I SPRAY OVER THE PAINT WITH SOME Sort OF CLEAR? I guess I could wax it when I'm all done but the lattice will be insane to wax. It was a booger taping off the surface. Sliced my fingers about 10 times with razor blades cutting the tape to fit. So far that's been the hardest part. 

So, clear? Or anything? Just leave the paint alone? 

Thanks


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

After using enamel I'd just leave it alone.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if you really need to be analytic - spray it w/ dry lube...
otherwise drive on...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Tom it's nice that you're getting her cleaned up. Can you post some pics?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom; I'd move on, as Stick suggests. If you have to do a touch up at some point, you'll regret having anything other than the enamel on there..._and that includes any type of oil or wax!_
Been down that road and learned my lesson.
(Maybe a second coat of the same enamel...)


----------

